# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY - Change Cabinet Color

## .Hack

DIY change the color of my 3ft x 2ft tank cabinet.
Did not use paint or formica, used Oyama instead, pretty satisfied with the end result.

*<<BEFORE>> - Very dull wooden texture*


*<<OYAMA FEVER>> - White Oyama*


*<<AFTER>> - Looks much better, not so dark and dull as well*

----------


## G&A Associates

Hi,
Oyama able to paste on wood?
Nice makeover!
Where to get the white oyama?

Thanks and warmest regards..

----------


## .Hack

> Hi,
> Oyama able to paste on wood?
> Nice makeover!
> Where to get the white oyama?
> 
> Thanks and warmest regards..


*Thanks* bro. 
Yup, Oyama can stick on wood.
Got my Oyama at one of the shop in Kaki Bukit.

----------


## G&A Associates

Noted and thanks bro!
Your goldfishes certainly having hell lotsa of fun in such a big tank...
Cheers Bro!

----------


## .Hack

> Noted and thanks bro!
> Your goldfishes certainly having hell lotsa of fun in such a big tank...
> Cheers Bro!


Glad to help bro.  :Smile:

----------


## .Hack

For those who are wondering how much it cost me for the DIY.
Total cost for the Oyama is less than $25.  :Smile:

----------


## felix_fx2

> For those who are wondering how much it cost me for the DIY.
> Total cost for the Oyama is less than $25.


Nice one there.
So when it changes to blue color  :Wink:

----------


## .Hack

> Nice one there.
> So when it changes to blue color


Thanx bro.
What you mean by change to blue color?

----------


## felix_fx2

Blue oyama  :Razz:

----------


## .Hack

Don't think blue cabinet is nice.
Shortlisted 4 colors actually for the DIY.
White, Black, Pearl White, Pearl Black.  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

The choice of white was a good one. Makes it look neat. Lucky you didn't paste over the inner section of the doors with the "vents". The contrast makes it look better.

----------


## .Hack

> The choice of white was a good one. Makes it look neat. Lucky you didn't paste over the inner section of the doors with the "vents". The contrast makes it look better.


I did tried to paste the "vents" as well.
But results doesn't turn out so good, in the end peel them off.

----------

